

Sibyl: Google’s System for Large Scale Machine Learning - tmbsundar
http://www.kdnuggets.com/2014/08/sibyl-google-system-large-scale-machine-learning.html

======
naner
There's a popular dystopian Cyberpunk Anime, _Psyco-Pass_ , which has an AI
system controlling and analyzing the population (keeping the "peace") called
the Sibyl System.

The system can analyze a person and instantly determine their "Hue" (mood) and
how likely they are to commit a crime.

Spoilers are in the following link, the mystery behind the Sibyl System plays
a significant role in the series
[http://psychopass.wikia.com/wiki/Sibyl](http://psychopass.wikia.com/wiki/Sibyl)

~~~
pclstyle
I really enjoyed Psycho-Pass. A smart an entertaining series. Other than the
obvious picks (cowboy beboy et al), any other recommendations for "mature"
anime?

~~~
sparkie
I liked Terra e (2007, not the 1980 film which isn't very good). It bears some
similarities to Psycho-Pass, although it probably doesn't meet the "mature"
marker with its super powers.

I struggle to recommend more because mature anime is almost nonexistent these
days. I can count on one hand the number of shows that might fit the bill in
the past 5 years (Aoi Bungaku, Jormungand, Attack on Titan and Night Raid
perhaps, and they're not all good).

If you just want something entertaining without the same old cliches in most
anime, then Gintama will have you in stitches.

------
fidz
FWIW, the name is similar to a technology in fictional TV Show, "Sibyl
System"; which is a system that composed from large amount of brain to decide
what things to do next.

~~~
jhgg
The show is an anime named "Psycho Pass", it's on netflix. I was thinking the
same thing.

